# Mini Fissidens



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

When people are saying that they're wanting to buy mini fissidens, is there a specific species? How many species of "mini fissidens" are there? 

Very curious. 

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Fissidens splachnobryoides is mini fissidens i believe... i like this specie much better than fissidens fontanus


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea I knew that one. Is fissidens geppi counted as a mini as well?


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

geppi is larger, thicker, and broader than fontanus. There's a mini fissiden fontanus out there. So it might be that that people are referring to.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

some pictures would go a long way!


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

I have some mini fissidens, I dont have any regular fissidens to show as a comparison. I have some growing on some DSM seiryu. That is S. Repens on the top of the picture for size reference.










I have some growing underwater though, but Im at work so Ill have to take some pictures when I get home.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

The "mini fissidens" I have is, I think, Fissidens nobilis. This may be the more common variety most people with "mini fissidens" have. I've also got Fissidens zippelianus which is even smaller.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So which sp of mini fissidens grows the fastest pace? I know they're all relatively slow.


----------



## mubender (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought that fiss splach only grew in an emmersed form? Ive had multiple tries at it in a submersed form and never had any luck.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

mubender said:


> I thought that fiss splach only grew in an emmersed form? Ive had multiple tries at it in a submersed form and never had any luck.


It needs to be emergent long enough for it to attach to the wood/rock. Then it can be submerged.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Which is the browner version?


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

I have grown more then 40 mini fissidens squares 100% submerged, just wrap the square with fishing line to hold the mini fissidens, then leave it in the tank until it grows out.









BTW this is 6 squares combined.


----------



## mubender (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, my woes are not with it holding....rather with it browning and ultimately shrivelling to non-existence.


----------

